# Calceolus in bloom



## dodidoki (Apr 29, 2013)

It is a great pleasure to me, I have been searching it for more than 20 years, invain ( calce live in wild in my country, but very rare). Finally I could buy two ones from legal source in last year, this year one of them turned to bloom. Enjoy!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Rick (Apr 29, 2013)

Beautiful flower:clap:

Is it in pot or in the ground?


----------



## parvi_17 (Apr 29, 2013)

Gorgeous! Congratulations, it's one of my favorites too and definitely hard to find.


----------



## Dido (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice flower I never found them in nautre and I am living in his natural habitat too. 
all mine turned out to be from the chinese form
bought this year another one, lets see if it is true or not.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 29, 2013)

Cute!


----------



## dodidoki (Apr 29, 2013)

Many thanks for comments!
Rick, yes, it is living in the ground, in full light, exept between 10-16 hours, this period they get about 60% of full light. Absolutely hardy, I can tell I did nothing with them only water if weather is very hot and dry.

Dido, yes, very hard to find in nature, now I'm happy to see one alive but I won't give up to find and see it in natural habitat.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 29, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## abax (Apr 30, 2013)

Gorgeous bloom and excellent photo. This one is new to me and very
exciting.


----------



## dodidoki (Apr 30, 2013)

Rick said:


> Beautiful flower:clap:
> 
> Is it in pot or in the ground?



Rick, it is living here:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 30, 2013)

Are the rocks to help protect the plant? Are you concerned the rocks are preventing new shoots from coming up?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 30, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Apr 30, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## dodidoki (May 1, 2013)

Linus_Cello said:


> Are the rocks to help protect the plant? Are you concerned the rocks are preventing new shoots from coming up?



It is a rock-garden, I planted cyps on the shady side of that. There is enough place between rocks so new growths will find their way to the surface, I'm sure.


----------

